# Crosshair v formula Question boot legacy



## campdude (Oct 21, 2012)

Is there a legacy boot mode for Crosshair v?

I have a program that wont boot with that is not compatible with the new eufi boot process. I read that eufi legacy boot mode exists and am wondering if Crosshair v has that setting somewheres?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there is, in the bios in boot settings, as far as i know, there is the option for uefi~[win8 etc] and legacy~[win7,vista,xp etc] and it can be switched between the two, have a look anyway.


----------



## campdude (Oct 21, 2012)

i scowered the manual and all i could find is legacy usb...enable disable

I cant find anything in the bios to boot legacy.


is that boot legacy?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 21, 2012)

campdude said:


> i scowered the manual and all i could find is legacy usb...enable disable
> 
> I cant find anything in the bios to boot legacy.
> 
> ...



There isnt that option but switching on legacy roms for all devices [boot roms ) might help I installed the latest driver too for asmedia bits , realteketc from owner not rog .


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 21, 2012)

There is legacy+uefi option ~ boot mode on my asus rog board in bios, usb is not legacy boot for win7/xp/vista/=win8, it's for the option of using usb2 on usb 3 ports i believe..


----------



## campdude (Oct 21, 2012)

There are two versions of the Crosshair V.

There is the Crosshair V formula-Z ...released this year.
and there is a Crosshair V formula..released a year and a bit ago

I think  the Crosshair V formula-Z has a the option..to switch between Legacy xp/7 and windows 8 boot modes.

mediasorcerer do you have the formula Z version? I have the older one.


----------



## campdude (Oct 21, 2012)

Here are screenshots i dont see a legacy rom option in these windows..

Its all i see. I did update my asmedia drivers in windows but not the firmware.

it loads up and says .93 version of firmware.
I actually dont know how to update the firmware, I seen instructions but it was combining the firmware with a bios upload and modifying stuff.... not official i thought.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 21, 2012)

I have the same crosshair V mobo you have and you cannot disable uefi bios, you can however switch some things to run off there legacy rom includeing network chip, and the usb chipset(asmedia) but you cant revert to an earlier type of bios in anyway(ie non efi).

as for a bios update just download the latest one from rog onto a usb stick and you can update it through the bios screen on bootup


----------



## campdude (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation. Thought the manual said nothing about eufi legacy mode boot.

The program I want to boot up is VeloSSD caching. They are working on an Eufi boot mode compatible version but so far it is only Eufi-legacy boot mode compatible and or non Eufi mode.

Yes i know to update the bios of the motherboard but the firmware of the Asmedia Sata Controler is what i was talking. T

There is a Asmedia ASM 106x SATA 6G Controller firmware update. 
Version N0951 (Ide/Ahci)
It seems too risky to apply....

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm


However I sent Asus an e-mail  "eufi legacy boot mode" request option in the BIOS.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

Well hope it all works out for you, i have the newer board the maximus gene v, hope asus responds to your request, when your board came out maybe win 8 was not yet on the horizon etc. I will have a look at the firmware you linked too, i always update everything i can usually lol.


----------



## campdude (Oct 25, 2012)

they responded and said that crosshair v is not compatible with legacy mode.

I found a different SSD caching program i can run in Windows XP.
it does not boot up before windows so it doesnt speed up the windows boot but it works while operating the computer. Im happy with it. 

Fancy Cache is in beta stage and someday will be released as a full program. 

I'm kindof happy but it uses alot of resources... I dont notice much but i see the numbers ram useage is up. I hope they trim the resources down.

I think theres a different SSD caching tool out there too. But this one worked out of box. It can cache onto ram as well... thats if you have tonnes.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

Good to know, thankyou! Why haint you running win 7?


----------



## campdude (Oct 25, 2012)

I have windows 7 but i reserve that system for games that use more than 4 cores or DX10+.

So I'm dual booting. I like it this way. Why bloat my perfect windows 7 install with Need For Speed Underground 2, Call of Duty 2, or The Witcher 1, list goes on...
Guitar Hero is another game that doesnt even support windows 7... list goes on.

I'm not saying this stuff wont work in Windows 7,I just prefer it this way, its also not an easy transition plus I like the thought that my Windows XP which i paid several hundered dollars for a while back in ancient times isnt completely gone. Same reason why I'll keep Office 2003. 

It would be alot of work switching 200+gigs of games alone not including programs onto windows 7. Windows 7 needs to be my fast OS. I dont want to bloat it. And i have both so theres no need.

Its funny in a way, I am suping my XP install with ramdisks, SSD cache... its all nice and all, kindof fun. My mobo supports XP which i specifically researched, and my video card supports as well. (7970)


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

Whatever suits your needs is right for you, i understand , i use a secondary drive for same thing, with win 7 on ssd and storage on 500gb hdrive, that way i get a similar thing happening etc.


----------

